# Breast Cancer HELP!!!



## LewinFamily (May 27, 2010)

What is the difference in coding for a patient with a history of breast cancer vs a patient with a history of breast cancer that is being treated with Tamoxifen?


----------



## mitchellde (May 28, 2010)

Tamoxifen is a drug that treats cancer cells to prevent a recurrence of the cancer.  Because of this you are still treating active cancer and so you use the active cancer code and not hx of.  Hx of breast cancer indicates that the patient no longer has evidence of the disease and there is no longer any active treatment for the cancer being rendered.


----------



## AuntJoyce (May 28, 2010)

*Tamoxifen*

I just want to say that I worked at a Cancer Center where we had patients who were several years out after having breast cancer.  They were clinically free of the disease but were still being treated with Tamoxifen...


----------



## mitchellde (May 31, 2010)

Yes we had that too.  I worked in the cancer research facility and we followed the guidelines in the AHA coding clinics which are to code the cancer as active as long as it is being treated and tamoxifen is for the treatment of breast cancer so you code it active.


----------



## siddika_82@hotmail.com (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi, I am just curious how about when the question says Malignant neoplasm of the breast and is being followed by dr....... What does it indicate when it says followed by dr.... Does it still mean active cancer???

It does not mention anything about chemotherapy.....


----------



## drdadhichsunil (Sep 15, 2010)

*hi*

Hi sidhika , i m dr sunil working in mumbai.
In which company you are working , my mail id is drdadhichsunil@in.com


----------

